# Graphic Solutions Group Offers Two Classes In June



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG is offering two classes at two locations in the month of June. To register, call Lauren Mason at (800) 366-1776; 214-712-6200 or visit the website at Graphic Solutions Group.
*
Friday, June 21, 2013 FREE Screen Printing 101 Class *
11614 Richcroft Ave., Baton Rouge, LA 70814
Learn about emulsions, important exposure calculations, and screen coating 
techniques with this informative hands-on event. 
[media]www.gogsg.com/src/Class/ScreenClass101_2013_distributed.pdf[/media] 

*Friday, June 28, 2013 Preventative Maintenance Class - Dallas, TX*
4601 Spring Valley, Dallas, Texas 75244
Your Roland printer is an important production tool in business. This 
class will guide you through the steps of cleaning, diagnosing problems
and even replacing consumable parts. 
[media]www.gogsg.com/src/Class/PrinterMain_distributed.pdf[/media]


----------

